
Celebrities will call you for a price, selling their fame online - buzzard
http://uphype.com/hype/call-my-fans-to-say-hi-and-answer-one-question-1
======
motorskills
I wonder if this will be a trend. Though this is not really a celebrity I'm
sure other kids of celebrities are trying to monetize their parent's success.

